# question?



## B393 (Jul 2, 2010)

what year did the a6 start coming with 2.7t? and the 1999 2.8l a6, is this an easy motor to get power from?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audi_A6


----------



## B393 (Jul 2, 2010)

is there anyway by looking at the motor if you can tell if its a 12v or 30v? I'm interested in a 1999 audi a6. but the a6 I'm looking at only has the a6 tag on the back, it dosn't say if its a 2.8 or 2.7.On the side of the motor it says c5.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

B393 said:


> but the a6 I'm looking at only has the a6 tag on the back, it dosn't say if its a 2.8 or 2.7.


Stay away then.


----------



## pvw4ever (Nov 19, 2001)

B393 said:


> is there anyway by looking at the motor if you can tell if its a 12v or 30v? I'm interested in a 1999 audi a6. but the a6 I'm looking at only has the a6 tag on the back, it dosn't say if its a 2.8 or 2.7.On the side of the motor it says c5.


get me the VIN# and I can check for u


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

OP: you could easily answer your own question by simply googling the VIN.
Even CarFax will tell you that without even buying a report :sly:

But if you can't figure that much when it comes to the different motors... like I said:


izzo said:


> Stay away then.


----------

